# Here is my very last weekly report card from Lyft!



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Some people are talkers, and some people are stalkers


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

New driver here. Where do you view that report?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Are you going to update your user name to FormerTaxiLyftDriver♣? 

Maybe update your avatar to mohawk Travis?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> New driver here. Where do you view that report?


It gets emailed to you from Lyft.



dctcmn said:


> Are you going to update your user name to FormerTaxiLyftDriver♣?
> 
> Maybe update your avatar to mohawk Travis?


I asked that question below for the MODs. Nobody answered me.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/username-change-request.307985/


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I don't get it.
How someone is rude without having a chat.
I got all types of reports but not rude.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

No offense, but your ratings really suck. I understand not taking crap from bad or abusive passengers, but it seems like you are actively rude to people, who have in turn rated you as such. I know that stars don't pay the bills, but tips sometimes do, and I can't imagine with that personality type and level of "service" you are doing too well with those, either.

I did 19 rides last night (plus two cancels for $10 total) and was tipped by 12 passengers, which equated to 28% of my income coming from tips. How often and how much are you making? Would it be worth it to you to be nicer and more talkative for more money?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Dice Man said:


> I don't get it.
> How someone is rude without having a chat.
> I got all types of reports but not rude.


That was a $3.00 Walmart to apartment complex ride. Rider had headphones on and could not speak loud enough to direct me, then I complained about having to drive in reverse! She was your typical 18 year old snowflake type.



AlteredBeast said:


> No offense, but your ratings really suck. I understand not taking crap from bad or abusive passengers, but it seems like you are actively rude to people, who have in turn rated you as such. I know that stars don't pay the bills, but tips sometimes do, and I can't imagine with that personality type and level of "service" you are doing too well with those, either.
> 
> I did 19 rides last night (plus two cancels for $10 total) and was tipped by 12 passengers, which equated to 28% of my income coming from tips. How often and how much are you making? Would it be worth it to you to be nicer and more talkative for more money?


I suggest you start your own thread about how good you are, and don't insult me again? Thank you!


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> but it seems like you are actively rude to people, who have in turn rated you as such.


Wow. That's a huge leap based on what he posted. One comment even said he "_did his job well_" but was disappointed that he wasn't more interactive.

What that says to me is that the passenger is entitled and want's someone to kiss their butt for less than $1/mile. We offer a service-- a safe ride from point A to point B. Anything more should cost extra.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

PlayLoud said:


> New driver here. Where do you view that report?


--------------------------
Once a week Lyft will send you an e-mail


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> No offense, but your ratings really suck.


Also, ratings don't mean shit on Lyft. You can always get a bad rating removed if you want to jump through about 30 seconds of hoops.

FormerTaxiDriver♧ could carry a 5.0 if he wanted (and so could any other driver), but is probably just sick of playing the stupid game for the idiotic cattle we transport.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Wow. That's a huge leap based on what he posted.* One comment even said he "did his job well" but was disappointed that he wasn't more interactive. *
> 
> What that says to me is that the passenger is entitled and want's someone to kiss their butt for less than $1/mile. We offer a service-- a safe ride from point A to point B. Anything more should cost extra.


 Both of those comments were made by young women. Nothing in common, sorry.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> That was a $3.00 Walmart to apartment complex ride. Rider had headphones on and could not speak loud enough to direct me, then I complained about having to drive in reverse! She was your typical 18 year old snowflake type.
> 
> I suggest you start your own thread about how good you are, and don't insult me again? Thank you!





dctcmn said:


> Wow. That's a huge leap based on what he posted. One comment even said he "_did his job well_" but was disappointed that he wasn't more interactive.
> 
> What that says to me is that the passenger is entitled and want's someone to kiss their butt for less than $1/mile. We offer a service-- a safe ride from point A to point B. Anything more should cost extra.


Ehh. There are really easy ways to make more money doing this. That is like a waiter who provides the bare minimum service level and isn't very friendly getting pissed that the friendly waiter who makes sure drinks are refilled and the food order is correct makes more tips than he does.

I hear too many people on UP complaining about things outside of their control, but who are not willing to do the things totally within their control. I make a substantial amount of my income based on my ability to engage my riders in good conversation, good routes, and careful driving. Most people don't want to feel awkward in a stranger's car for 5 to 10 minutes at a time.

EDIT: I already commented that Stars don't pay the bills, but tips can make a big difference. For someone who is going through bankruptcy and hard times, I would be scrounging at every tip opportunity I could. Maybe that's just my personality, though.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> View attachment 293707
> View attachment 293709
> View attachment 293711


---------------------------
Always ironic when one pax calls you rude, another states fun conversation, another states not friendly.
Proof that you can never please everyone.
Another reason why the current rating system is a joke.

If that is you in your profile photo -- I would give you 5 stars. You are cute as a speckled puppy !!!!! I would not care if you talked to me or not.:happy:


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> Also, ratings don't mean shit on Lyft. You can always get a bad rating removed if you want to jump through about 30 seconds of hoops.
> 
> FormerTaxiDriver♧ could carry a 5.0 if he wanted (and so could any other driver), but is probably just sick of playing the stupid game for the idiotic cattle we transport.


You are correct. I stopped calling Lyft to have ratings removed a few weeks ago when I seen my attorney. I'm so sick of being rated like a google app!


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

I've never called Lyft to have a rating removed, because I have had 4 ratings lower than 5 stars across 1810 rides since June.

I am fine being rated like a really well-made Google App if that means that they are throwing me tips while they are doing it (they usually do)


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> Ehh. There are really easy ways to make more money doing this. That is like a waiter who provides the bare minimum service level and isn't very friendly getting pissed that the friendly waiter who makes sure drinks are refilled and the food order is correct makes more tips than he does.
> 
> I hear too many people on UP complaining about things outside of their control, but who are not willing to do the things totally within their control. I make a substantial amount of my income based on my ability to engage my riders in good conversation, good routes, and careful driving. Most people don't want to feel awkward in a stranger's car for 5 to 10 minutes at a time.
> 
> EDIT: I already commented that Stars don't pay the bills, but tips can make a big difference. For someone who is going through bankruptcy and hard times, I would be scrounging at every tip opportunity I could. Maybe that's just my personality, though.


You don't hear me complaining about my earnings or tips. I'm usually around 20% on tips and I don't kiss ass. I had a day this week that was over 37%.

You're bragging about a tip rate that really isn't that impressive. There are better ways of getting tips than being a doormat for the entitled.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> You don't hear me complaining about my earnings or tips. I'm usually around 20% on tips and I don't kiss ass. I had a day this week that was over 37%.
> 
> You're bragging about a tip rate that really isn't that impressive. There are better ways of getting tips than being a doormat for the entitled.


Do your report summaries say "Rude" and "Could have been more friendly" and other things? I am not a doormat, I am friendly and know how to commiserate with anyone. Who wouldn't make a modicum of effort to increase the likelihood of getting 2 or 3 bucks more for something you are already doing? Talking and being friendly costs nothing. I am not talking about waiting 20 minutes in a Taco Bell line, or otherwise taking abuse from passengers, but most people I have encountered enjoy and reward a good conversation.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Do your report summaries say "Rude" and "Could have been more friendly" and other things? I am not a doormat, I am friendly and know how to commiserate with anyone. Who wouldn't make a modicum of effort to increase the likelihood of getting 2 or 3 bucks more for something you are already doing? Talking and being friendly costs nothing. I am not talking about waiting 20 minutes in a Taco Bell line, or otherwise taking abuse from passengers, but most people I have encountered enjoy and reward a good conversation.


*I take that you use flattery and BS to get by in life?* The comment said that,"I do a good job".


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> View attachment 293707
> View attachment 293709
> View attachment 293711


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> Do your report summaries say "Rude" and "Could have been more friendly" and other things? I am not a doormat, I am friendly and know how to commiserate with anyone. Who wouldn't make a modicum of effort to increase the likelihood of getting 2 or 3 bucks more for something you are already doing? Talking and being friendly costs nothing. I am not talking about waiting 20 minutes in a Taco Bell line, or otherwise taking abuse from passengers, but most people I have encountered enjoy and reward a good conversation.


I don't look at my report summaries because I don't care what the cattle think. I care how they rate (or that they at least telegraph to me that they're going to downrate) and how they tip.

And you are a doormat if you've only eaten four sub-5 star ratings in 1810 rides. That means you're doing multi-stoppers without upfront cash tips. I don't do that because all 2 stoppers are money losers for the driver and most 2 stoppers won't offer a cash tip upfront (or tip at all, because they're dirt bags).

That's just one example. I take the route that pays me the most, not the way the passenger wants to go or the way the app says to go. I tell passengers "no" on the regular. Hot food goes in the trunk. No eating in the vehicle. No vaping.

So yes, you are trading dollars for stars if you're agreeing to do 2 stops and accommodating other money losing behavior.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I seen that months ago. How was it this week?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I seen that months ago. How was it this week?


Good for this week


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> *I take that you use flattery and BS to get by in life?* The comment said that,"I do a good job".


Yes, obviously. You are in the service industry... If you want to be treated differently, then you are in the wrong field.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Yes, obviously. You are in the service industry... If you want to be treated differently, then you are in the wrong field.


Negative, I can't stand brown nosed liars.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Negative, I can't stand brown nosed liars.


Enjoy making less for what would cost you nothing to make more, then. At the end of the day, you do you if it makes you happy. I personally enjoy having good conversations and fun rides.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Enjoy making less for what would cost you nothing to make more, then. At the end of the day, you do you if it makes you happy. I personally enjoy having good conversations and fun rides.


Alot of depressed people in my market use Lyft. The culture here is most likely different than yours. Most people are underpaid and the bills are constantly going up. I drive a small economy car, and some people expect more than what they paid for.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Every market is different, but the south being the south (I sold insurance for years from Knoxville to Pigeon Force, to Charlotte and outward to the Outer Banks in NC, and parts of Virginia and South Carolina), people love a good conversation and a friendly personality. I am sure that Omaha being as ridiculously nice as it is (one of the lowest unemployment rates in the country coupled with a very low cost of living) bends the scales in my favor for tip percentages and quantities over your market, but I also know you are on the right side of the state personality-wise. Western TN is full of A-holes, while the eastern part is mostly friendly people.

Lyft is similarly heavy in working class and college students in my market, but they still pony up cash or app tips on a decent clip. I also drive a small economy car without frills (Hyundai Elantra, no sunroof or leather or power seats, etc.)


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> Every market is different, but the south being the south (I sold insurance for years from Knoxville to Pigeon Force, to Charlotte and outward to the Outer Banks in NC, and parts of Virginia and South Carolina), people love a good conversation and a friendly personality. I am sure that Omaha being as ridiculously nice as it is (one of the lowest unemployment rates in the country coupled with a very low cost of living) bends the scales in my favor for tip percentages and quantities over your market, but I also know you are on the right side of the state personality-wise. Western TN is full of A-holes, while the eastern part is mostly friendly people.
> 
> Lyft is similarly heavy in working class and college students in my market, but they still pony up cash or app tips on a decent clip. *I also drive a small economy car without frills (Hyundai Elantra, no sunroof or leather or power seats, etc.*)


*yawn* 










Lyft has a shill trolling today.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

I drive my wife's van on weekend nights. I should have clarified that. Half of my driving is done in my Elantra. The other half in a 7 year-old van. Tips are not different between the two, as far as I can tell.

Last night: 12 out of 19 were tippers in the Elantra. Last Saturday in the van: 4 tips out of 18...


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> I drive my wife's van on weekend nights. I should have clarified that. Half of my driving is done in my Elantra. The other half in a 7 year-old van. Tips are not different between the two, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Last night: 12 out of 19 were tippers in the Elantra. Last Saturday in the van: 4 tips out of 18...


Now post your report card?


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Now post your report card?


How do you get a report card?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> How do you get a report card?


Drive for Lyft.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Now post your report card?


Judging by the time and date on each of mine, I usually get them at either 3:19 or 3:20pm on Fridays, so I should have mine in the next half hour or so, and I will definitely post it, even if I end up looking like a jackass. (not likely )


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I ate three 1* ratings just two weeks ago then got them reversed. 

1 refusal to do a drive thru
1 refusal to stop at a gas station (that was literally across the street from the pick up point, so she could get a snack for the 7 minute ride)
1 added a stop after the ride had started (I always tell them I'm on my way to work and I can't stop or I'll be late and I wouldn't have taken the trip if they would have ordered it with 2 stops. I can end the trip at the first stop or skip the stop and go to the destination. Their choice.)
If I didn't get them reversed, I would have been at a 4.88.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> I ate three 1* ratings just two weeks ago then got them reversed.
> 
> 1 refusal to do a drive thru
> 1 refusal to stop at a gas station (that was literally across the street from the pick up point, so she could get a snack for the 7 minute ride)
> ...


That's a lot of ratings for one week. How many trips did you do?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> That's a lot of ratings for one week. How many trips did you do?


120


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

dctcmn said:


> 120


Damn! Do you just drive Lyft or Uber as well? That is a lot of dedication. I feel worn out doing 5 nights a week at 70ish rides.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> If I didn't get them reversed, I would have been at a 4.88.


Out of curiosity, WHY did you get them reversed? Your report shows 75 rated rides that week. At that pace, those rides will drop off in 10 days anyway. The pax would see you as a 4.9 driver for about a week, likely less. Why make the effort?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Out of curiosity, WHY did you get them reversed? Your report shows 75 rated rides that week. At that pace, those rides will drop off in 10 days anyway. The pax would see you as a 4.9 driver for about a week, likely less. Why make the effort?


AlteredBeast is the one that is critical about ratings, and I'm still waiting to see his report card. Please hurry, because I'm going to bed soon. Gotta have my bar closing fun tonight. It's gonna be the GRAND FINALE for me!


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Drive for Lyft.


Can you be more specific? I'm in my third week driving for Lyft. I don't see anywhere on the app to access a report card. Do you have to wait a certain amount of time?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> Can you be more specific? I'm in my third week driving for Lyft. I don't see anywhere on the app to access a report card. Do you have to wait a certain amount of time?


Ratings are based on your 100 last trips. It should show up on Fridays after that; unless they change the day.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Ratings are based on your 100 last trips. It should show up on Fridays after that; unless they change the day.


Ok. I only have 43 trips so far. It shows my 4.88 rating in my dashboard (still shows "new" in my profile), but I haven't gotten a report card as of yet. I'll be on the lookout. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Out of curiosity, WHY did you get them reversed? Your report shows 75 rated rides that week. At that pace, those rides will drop off in 10 days anyway. The pax would see you as a 4.9 driver for about a week, likely less. Why make the effort?


I believe that Lyft's dispatch algo does 2 things:
1. Prioritizes highly rated drivers for pings-- higher rating = more pings
2. When possible, it matches high rated drivers with high rated (or new) passengers

This is based on watching the passenger app on a second phone for the last ~4,000 rides and paying attention the the details of the pings on the driver app during busy and slow times.

Since this tends to be a slower time of year in my market, the difference between 4.9 and 5.0 could be significant. Also, once you get good at excluding ratings, it only takes 30 seconds or so to get one done.

Plus, I just like denying dirt bags from having any power over me. It's satisfying to swat a mosquito that just tried to bite me. I'm petty when it comes to the cattle.



AlteredBeast said:


> Damn! Do you just drive Lyft or Uber as well? That is a lot of dedication. I feel worn out doing 5 nights a week at 70ish rides.


I do just enough to get the highest tier ride challenge bonus, which is usually 120 rides for $240-300 depending on the week.

On a good week, I can get it done in about 40 hours. It takes 50 hours in a slow week.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

That's pretty sweet. I have never been offered a ride challenge higher than 73 rides since they took away Power Driver bonuses about 6 months ago or so. I remember them being about that much at the time, so at least you can be happy your market is still offering you good incentives! Mine is usually 62 rides for 64 dollars, 10 more rides for 23 dollars after that. Ok, but if there were a 120 ride for 240-300 option available to me, I would try for it once a month.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I see that they finally implemented the "No rating from the passenger equals 5 stars" rule.

This was supposed to take effect in December, but they put it on hold for a while. I figured it was just going to be another empty promise.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

AlteredBeast said:


> No offense, but your ratings really suck. I understand not taking crap from bad or abusive passengers, but it seems like you are actively rude to people, who have in turn rated you as such. I know that stars don't pay the bills, but tips sometimes do, and I can't imagine with that personality type and level of "service" you are doing too well with those, either.
> 
> I did 19 rides last night (plus two cancels for $10 total) and was tipped by 12 passengers, which equated to 28% of my income coming from tips. How often and how much are you making? Would it be worth it to you to be nicer and more talkative for more money?


Why do I or him or people like us that like to be quiet equal = rude. 
I like to be silent . If I'm asked question I'll answer nicely . But it never means I'm a jerk I just like to be quiet .


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

AlteredBeast said:


> No offense, but your ratings really suck. I understand not taking crap from bad or abusive passengers, but it seems like you are actively rude to people, who have in turn rated you as such. I know that stars don't pay the bills, but tips sometimes do, and I can't imagine with that personality type and level of "service" you are doing too well with those, either.
> 
> I did 19 rides last night (plus two cancels for $10 total) and was tipped by 12 passengers, which equated to 28% of my income coming from tips. How often and how much are you making? Would it be worth it to you to be nicer and more talkative for more money?


No offense, but it seems like you are an over-confidant ****. Ratings mean nothing.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> Why do I or him or people like us that like to be quiet equal = rude.
> I like to be silent . If I'm asked question I'll answer nicely . But it never means I'm a jerk I just like to be quiet .


AlteredBeast said in an earlier post that his trade was selling stuff, so running his mouth naturally using flattering and cunning language is a prerequisite to earning money in that field.


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> View attachment 293707
> View attachment 293709
> View attachment 293711


Never read these. Never check your rating. You'll be happier.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Only took them 2 hours longer than normal:



Spider-Man said:


> Why do I or him or people like us that like to be quiet equal = rude.
> I like to be silent . If I'm asked question I'll answer nicely . But it never means I'm a jerk I just like to be quiet .


I think everyone knows there is a difference between quiet and rude.



Talcire said:


> No offense, but it seems like you are an over-confidant @@@@. Ratings mean nothing.


I am extremely confident. Over-confidence would indicate one's confidence outpacing their output, in which case, I would have to disagree that I am _over_-confident. I have a propensity to never be satisfied with mediocrity or knowing that I could have been better in some way had I only tried it a different way.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> AlteredBeast said in an earlier post that his trade was selling stuff, so running his mouth naturally using flattering and cunning language is a prerequisite to earning money in that field.


Correct. I am honest and blunt in my sales career, but I deliver my message in a way that makes it sweet to the recipients' ears. If shutting up were what got me tips, I would be the quietest person on Earth, but that is not what does it,from my experience.

Call me cocky, call me brash, call me a jerk, because I suppose that is what I am, but I own it and own my successes or failures.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

As an unwritten rule, most people don't want to be bothered when they are doing stuff on their phones. If I see somebody doing that, I just don't talk and distract them. *That is out of courtesy.* Just like when I pick up a young couple and they decide to get it on. *Leave people alone!*

LIVE AND LET LIVE

Do you understand me AlteredBeast ?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

You do you, man. Good luck to you in your future endeavors. 

Starting to hit the Friday night flow. Money to be made.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I take it that this pax did _not _enjoy her Lyft experience, lol.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I had pax complain thAt I drove too fast
Then had another say I am the slowest driver ever


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

mbd said:


> I had pax complain thAt I drove too fast
> Then had another say I am the slowest driver ever


Impressive.

I thought the pax who wrote the comment about me would complain, so immediately after I dropped her off I contacted Lyft's critical response drones and put in a good solid first strike. I went with "pax racially abused me, shouted homophobic insults and damaged my vehicle".


----------



## Dakota (Aug 10, 2016)

PlayLoud said:


> New driver here. Where do you view that report?


I'm also new, depending on how new you are. Probably won't see it for quite a bit of trips. due to the algorithm uber lyft uses.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Dakota said:


> I'm also new, depending on how new you are. Probably won't see it for quite a bit of trips. due to the algorithm uber lyft uses.


It's a weekly Friday email from "Lyft Drive Team".


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> View attachment 293944
> 
> 
> I take it that this pax did _not _enjoy her Lyft experience, lol.


Lol! Okay, what did you do?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Lol! Okay, what did you do?


She protested against the nice little longhaul route that I do (8 miles longer but about 5 minutes faster). So I offered to end her ride on the freeway so she could re-request another driver who might better suit her needs. When she declined my offer I told her that in that case we would be taking my route.

It was my way or (standing on) the highway; she chose wisely. No tip on that ride though.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> She protested against the nice little longhaul route that I do (8 miles longer but about 5 minutes faster). So I offered to end her ride on the freeway so she could re-request another driver who might better suit her needs. When she declined my offer I told her that in that case we would be taking my route.
> 
> It was my way or (standing on) the highway; she chose wisely. No tip on that ride though.


I avoid congestion most of the time, which deviates from the original route. People that don't like that, usually don't tip anyways as they are pinching pennies.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I avoid congestion most of the time, which deviates from the original route. People that don't like that, usually don't tip anyways as they are pinching pennies.


Lyft pax are on fixed upfront prices here. I don't usually get pushback on routing here, but this lady was special.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

PlayLoud said:


> How do you get a report card?


-------------------
He is talking about the Weekly Feedback Summary sent via e-mail
It is listed as LYFT DRIVE TEAM in my e-mails


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------
> He is talking about the Weekly Feedback Summary sent via e-mail
> It is listed as LYFT DRIVE TEAM in my e-mails


Thanks. Just got my first last night.


----------



## Chibry (Oct 5, 2018)

I’ve marks those emails from lyft spam, I don’t care as long as I do my best. I’ve receives the, before with lower ratings but no explanation to improve so I am not going to waste my time or energy on it, what’s the point.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Chibry said:


> I've marks those emails from lyft spam, I don't care as long as I do my best. I've receives the, before with lower ratings but no explanation to improve so I am not going to waste my time or energy on it, what's the point.


I tried to deactivate myself after I got my taxi last night. Lyft responded with a couple more emails.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Lmao, this entire thread is a joke. You drive cheap ass pax around for money. Get over yourselves.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> Lmao, this entire thread is a joke. You drive cheap ass pax around for money. Get over yourselves.


I'm in a taxi this morning!


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> View attachment 293707
> View attachment 293709
> View attachment 293711


A. Open ur mouth: u lose
B. Keep mouth closed: u lose

Sort of a classic: no win situation

Could be worse: image if u were minimum wage
Bwahahahaha!!!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

AlteredBeast said:


> Ehh. There are really easy ways to make more money doing this. That is like a waiter who provides the bare minimum service level and isn't very friendly getting pissed that the friendly waiter who makes sure drinks are refilled and the food order is correct makes more tips than he does.
> 
> I hear too many people on UP complaining about things outside of their control, but who are not willing to do the things totally within their control. I make a substantial amount of my income based on my ability to engage my riders in good conversation, good routes, and careful driving. Most people don't want to feel awkward in a stranger's car for 5 to 10 minutes at a time.
> 
> EDIT: I already commented that Stars don't pay the bills, but tips can make a big difference. For someone who is going through bankruptcy and hard times, I would be scrounging at every tip opportunity I could. Maybe that's just my personality, though.


Work on those _Trophy Points,_ then we'll listen better. Get that NLR up, too!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dice Man said:


> I don't get it.
> How someone is rude without having a chat.
> I got all types of reports but not rude.


" IF YOU DONT HAVE ANYTHING NICE TO SAY. . . ."

Say ANYTHING AT ALL ?

I just juggle while driving to entertain passengers.
Steering wheel, cellphone, cigarette, beer.

They are easily Amused on Bourbon Street.

Some are So Amazed . . . they have a SHOCKED LOOK on their face as they walk away typing on their cell phones.



AlteredBeast said:


> I've never called Lyft to have a rating removed, because I have had 4 ratings lower than 5 stars across 1810 rides since June.
> 
> I am fine being rated like a really well-made Google App if that means that they are throwing me tips while they are doing it (they usually do)


" Like a well made Google App. "?

You come with SPYWARE !?!?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> *I take that you use flattery and BS to get by in life?* The comment said that,"I do a good job".


Sometimes a pax's magic rectangular theater lacks electrons or connectivity and (par for their ilk) they expect a minstrel show on top of mere conveyance by their driver. Ply the cretin with access to a charging cable. It could spare your rating while simultaneously squelching an impulse to homicide.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> View attachment 293707
> View attachment 293709
> View attachment 293711


Zero fun conversations!? Lol

Well I'm not interacting w Pax anymore.

I can't afford the extra energy since I have to work an extra 3 hours a day to make min wag.

Sorry if this hurts the Community.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

I have the appropriate temperament for being paid peanuts thank you very much.


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

My last week.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Larry$$$ said:


> My last week.


You may as well pamper the living hell out of your cheap freakish star tipping pax if that is what floats you around in life!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I am very confused !!!!!
Got my weekly report and one passenger rated fun conversation & great driver.
Another pax rated - RUDE and bad driver.


----------



## Chibry (Oct 5, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> No offense, but your ratings really suck. I understand not taking crap from bad or abusive passengers, but it seems like you are actively rude to people, who have in turn rated you as such. I know that stars don't pay the bills, but tips sometimes do, and I can't imagine with that personality type and level of "service" you are doing too well with those, either.
> 
> I did 19 rides last night (plus two cancels for $10 total) and was tipped by 12 passengers, which equated to 28% of my income coming from tips. How often and how much are you making? Would it be worth it to you to be nicer and more talkative for more money?


Please don't judge him/her. It looks like they just started driving. How good were you at the beginning?


AlteredBeast said:


> No offense, but your ratings really suck. I understand not taking crap from bad or abusive passengers, but it seems like you are actively rude to people, who have in turn rated you as such. I know that stars don't pay the bills, but tips sometimes do, and I can't imagine with that personality type and level of "service" you are doing too well with those, either.
> 
> I did 19 rides last night (plus two cancels for $10 total) and was tipped by 12 passengers, which equated to 28% of my income coming from tips. How often and how much are you making? Would it be worth it to you to be nicer and more talkative for more money?


Try having a little more compassion and less judgement. He/she is new as you can see. When I started it sucked and was hard. And I live in a large city where it's even more difficult with demanding passengers that expect you to be a pro even though you are doing it part time. Then when you do something wrong Uber doesn't even tell you.



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> View attachment 293707
> View attachment 293709
> View attachment 293711


Your ratings are good especially if you are just starting . Try not to care each rider is different. If you do pools that's where you will get the worst rating. And you can't win, look at my feedback this person apparently DIDN'T want to talk. Well at least that's what my guess is as Uber doesn't tell you the specific. I think it was from a pool rider. She got in when this ecceltric passenger was talking to me about deaths from boat sinkings on lake Michigan. I talked back because it was interesting. The princess that got in must not have liked it. Anyway, I've done a ton of rides mostly with uber and I focus on all the 5 stars and 4 stars I get. 4 stars are still good, 80%. As long as they're not all 4 stars or below!



ECOMCON said:


> A. Open ur mouth: u lose
> B. Keep mouth closed: u lose
> 
> Sort of a classic: no win situation
> ...


Exactly, I got slammed for not talking. Or maybe after she asked if she looked fat in these pants I said no, the pizza and ice cream you just make you look fat in those pants


----------

